# Schwinn Locking Springer Fork



## LAWNMOWERMAN (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a 1953 panther frame and I would like to get a schwinn locking springer fork for it.What I would like to know is there a difference in forks such as his or hers or heavyweight, middleweight and lightweight?Does anyone know when they started using them and when they stoped using them?Is one year better made than any other.Anything that anyone could teach me about this would be greatly appreciated!!Here is a picter of my frame.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 28, 2013)

Locking springers.  Only a Heavyweight item, never used on Middleweights, no difference between boys and girls.  You'll need the locking cup if you don't already have.  And it's going to cost you waaay more to build this bike correctly piece by piece than just throwing down for a reasonably complete original, just FYI.
The Schwinn locking springers were reproduced a while back, and the repops are quite good.  Not all of the repops have locks installed.  The lock kits were available separately and can be a pain to install unless you have an original locking fork handy for reference.  
On a used springer, look for good chrome.  The lower the miles the better.  The springs tend to weaken, though these can be shimmed a bit to increase spring tension.  And if the fork is bent in any way, quite difficult to re-align.
In you're not terribly concerned about having a 1950s era fork on this bike, the repop fork might be the better way to go.  You're assured of good chrome, a good spring and a straight fork.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

